# What?s New in Muscle Building Nutrition  and  Supplementation with With Will Brink



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Recent nutrition and supplement research has revealed countless discoveries that could dramatically improve your muscle-building results. Science has also uncovered new information disproving things that were once held as gospel in the bodybuilding world. In this exclusive interview, you will learn the latest news on fish oil versus flax oil for essential fats, what the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

